
Ask HN: Popular skills for stable remote work 4h a day? - hn17
Can someone advice what skills and exact technologies are the most popular among employers giving part time remote jobs in Europe?<p>I will be able to work up to 4 hours a day and willing to learn new technologies and skills. I have broad background in IT, basic experience in programming, network and system administration, general computer science knowledge.<p>I don&#x27;t want to learn specific language, technology or skills just for one job. I need advice what programming technologies or skills are best for having stable remote job for part time and also possibility to change if needed (for now I will not be able to have full time remote job).<p>I&#x27;m interested in jobs requiring technical skills but also open to more soft skills based types.<p>Thanks in advance for the answers
======
PaulHoule
Focus primarily on the "soft skill" of selling yourself, whether you see that
as a job interview process or more like selling consulting work.

